# Hemoglobin / Hematocrit - How often are you draining?



## datum (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't see many guys talk about this and personally I always thought that as long as I was giving blood every at the red cross I was fine. Until I started getting tested every 10 weeks for TRT and they told me that at the levels I was walking around with I was a stroke waiting to happen.

The first time I gave blood at red cross, then had my blood work checked and it still came back high-this was not during a blast only 200mgs a week of test cyp. I now have a open prescription with a Phlebotomist and get a pint taken every 4-5 weeks and still donate.

Headaches are the first sign I am getting high along with increased BP-

Point is get checked...


----------



## tinymk (Apr 3, 2020)

I had 550cc taken yesterday that took me down to 52. At our high elevation that is just a bit high still. I do these at least once a month.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 3, 2020)

You need to stay on top of BP and RBC.............always...WBC for other reasons..indicator of big problems


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

I donate at the hospital down the street from my house. I donate  every 10 weeks regardless! I am 47 and on trt.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 3, 2020)

I get checked every 6 months. Only had to drain one time.


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 14, 2020)

Interesting convo I recently had with my Dr....He said if you're not feeling better and getting no benefits from draining..that it will stabilize..stop doing it..not sure I totally subscribe to that but that's what he said.. in all honesty,I never feel better after and my BP never goes down after..it does stay around 17 to 18...depending on compounds used..


----------



## DOOM (Jul 16, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Interesting convo I recently had with my Dr....He said if you're not feeling better and getting no benefits from draining..that it will stabilize..stop doing it..not sure I totally subscribe to that but that's what he said.. in all honesty,I never feel better after and my BP never goes down after..it does stay around 17 to  18...depending on compounds used..


That is interesting! So they still give therapeutic drains to cancer patients? Just not to be used on other people right? Am I wrong, I’m a little confused. Does it just have to performed by a specialist? Is this part of then reason people do self phlebotomy? To hide there high HCT from there doctor?

I do believe iHCT would stabilize On its own with a
minimal TRT dose, proper diet and proper hydration.


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2020)

mine drops back down naturally while on trt dose, takes about 12 weeks 



DOOM said:


> That is interesting! So they still give therapeutic drains to cancer patients? Just not to be used on other people right? Am I wrong, I’m a little confused. Does it just have to performed by a specialist? Is this part of then reason people do self phlebotomy? To hide there high HCT from there doctor?
> 
> I do believe iHCT would stabilize On its own with a
> minimal TRT dose, proper diet and proper hydration.


----------



## white ape (Jul 16, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I had 550cc taken yesterday that took me down to 52. At our high elevation that is just a bit high still. I do these at least once a month.



thats about where mine was. I’m in Denver. Doc didn’t seem concerned. Should I be concerned?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 17, 2020)

white ape said:


> thats about where mine was. I’m in Denver. Doc didn’t seem concerned. Should I be concerned?


It's high for sure.  Nothing to take lightly.


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 23, 2020)

They just throw mine in the trash..but I don't do it anymore..with all the needle scaring I have it's hard for them to get that 20g in my veins,so they use an IV.. don't miss it..BTW I fired my last C Dr.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 6, 2020)

I just donated this morning and for the fourth time this year. I am currently on week 15 of a Test, Npp, Superdrol cycle. My hematocrit was 47.

I know I have preached about this a lot since I joined. Seriously though staying proactive and donating on a regular bases throughout the year is something everyone should be doing anyway. Especially steroid users! 

It could even save your life! 
Stay hydrated!
Stay safe and be smart!


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 6, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I just donated this morning and for the fourth time this year. I am currently on week 15 of a Test, Npp, Superdrol cycle. My hematocrit was 47.
> 
> I know I have preached about this a lot since I joined. Seriously though staying proactive and donating on a regular bases throughout the year is something everyone should be doing anyway. Especially steroid users!
> 
> ...



They took it at 47?  If above 20 they won't take mine


----------



## DOOM (Aug 6, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> They took it at 47?  If above 20 they won't take mine


20? Normal range for a healthy male adult not on steroids is 40- 54 percent. Are you in another country?


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 6, 2020)

DOOM said:


> 20? Normal range for a healthy male adult not on steroids is 40- 54 percent. Are you in another country?



United States.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 6, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> United States.


It sounds like you are referring to hemoglobin.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 6, 2020)

DOOM said:


> It sounds like you are referring to hemoglobin.



 Yes sir I am!!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 23, 2021)

white ape said:


> thats about where mine was. I’m in Denver. Doc didn’t seem concerned. Should I be concerned?



I think it depends, that altitude might also drive urs up naturally, having said that i never had high hematocrit or hemaglobin in the higher altitudes...7,000+ ft above sea level, but i was also a lot younger when living at those altitudes.....now around sea level, mine had crept up due to not getting in front of it


Ive learned a lot about phlems and some now say its harder to control because of the rebound effect, once blood is taken ur body tries to replace what was lost and thus eventually creating an issue where it wont go low enough, plus u need to ask them to give u electrolytes after the draw or before

U guys need to keep an eye out on ur iron, sometimes phlems will destroy ur iron levels as well, then u have another issue altogether....

Id lower dosages until its back in a manageable state and slowly go up from there....


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 24, 2021)

The Red Cross will only allow you to donate blood every 56 days.  Where I live, there is another organization similar to the Red Cross that let's you donate blood.  I've always wondered if I could go to both of them and double my donations.  So donate once a month alternating between the two.  

Has anyone tried this?  I've always wondered if they share information with one another.  I'm guessing that can't/don't.  I know they check my arms to make sure I'm not a junky, but they should look good if I wait a month.


----------



## Mprtz (Jan 25, 2022)

Almost 9 years on TRT, I used to constantly worry about my HCT. Donated regularly, but at some point (years ago) I started having PVCs (supposedly benign arrhythmia). My ferritin levels were 11 (40-200?), and I suspected that this was the cause of my PVCs. I have since backed way off donating, and with covid, etc. I did not do anything for several years. Finally tested myself and HCT had (unsuprisingly) climbed to 56.8. I have done phlebotomy since then and probably need another soon. I have not noticed any health effects from my elevated HCT, but I do still worry about the risk.


----------



## BeefMince (Jan 26, 2022)

I stopped routinely phlebotomizing a few years ago. There are consequences from over phlebotomizing.

Personally, for myself, I'm not overly concerned with my HCT like I used to be. Hematocrit is a moving number that fluctuates widely throughout the day.

Randomly donating from time-to-time to help mankind is obviously a good thing.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 26, 2022)

I donate every 8 weeks and take IP-6 and Nattokinase (empty stomach upon waking and before bed). I am not worried about it, but if you have numbers that run high, definitely get on a donation schedule


----------

